# Going through a dry spell



## phoenix_ (Dec 20, 2013)

My wife has been dealing with some health issues because of withdrawing from anti depressants and her symptoms change rapidly on almost a daily basis.
When she was healthy we would have sex one or more times a day but then the frequency started to drop because of her health, and partially mine as well.

Now in the last 3 weeks we've had sex once or twice. I understand that if she isn't feeling well then we shouldn't force it but it's very frustrating for me. It really bothers me that she doesn't even try to do anything for me at all during this time. She is completely capable physically but just doesn't feel any need to.

On the other hand Ive always attended to every one of her needs without fail. So naturally, this is making me grow resentful and I feel like even if she wants to do it now I won't because she's only concerned about what she wants.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Is she becoming depressed since she is going off the meds?

Have you spoken to her about how you are feeling? If she is feeling badly she might not even be aware it's been so long.


----------

